
A Google Engineer Is Teaching Hackers How To Break Microsoft's Software - aespinoza
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-google-engineer-is-teaching-hackers-how-to-break-microsofts-software-2013-6?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
e3pi
Three days you dogs!

>Ormandy also has a reputation. In 2010, he angered many in the security world
by only giving Microsoft five days before publishing a vulnerability he
found...Now Ormandy's employer, Google, has stepped in and sided with Ormandy.

-Like- Tavis Ormandy(<https://www.facebook.com/tavis.ormandy>) and Google, seriously flogging the damned prevaricating Redmond cur!

